

97 people in 16 nations charged with using hijacking software - argyle
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2014/05/19/fbi-says-blackshades-infected-half-million-computers/eFTo6LKyIwj7sCcvxc6e6L/story.html

======
informatimago
Why where THEY arrested and not the NSA guys? Oh right, the US armed forces.

